# Colcci F/W 2011 great catwalk x 209



## Q (13 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Alessandra Ambrosio**:drip:**, Alicia Kuczman, Ana Bela Santos, Andressa Sacht, Ashton Kutcher , Bruna Tenorio, Cristina Hermann, Daiane Conterato, Debora Muller, Drielly Oliveira, Ed Marquezini, Fabiana Mayer, Fernanda Sonai, Gisele Bündchen**:drip:**, Gracie Carvalho, Guilherme Klopper, Jordana Ribeiro, Katia Selinger, Lais Navarro, Lais Ribeiro, Lovani Pinnow, Marcelia Freesz, Martha Streck, Michele Gassen, Natalia Schueroff, Patricia Müller, Pedro Frizon, Rael Costa, Reinaldo Berthoti, Tayane Leão Melo, Thais Scalco, Uliana Tikhova, Vanessa Adamatti, Viviane Orth, Viviane Tiecker*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Okt. 2011)

:thx: Dir für die süssen Häschen:drip::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (7 Sep. 2012)

ja, das ist toll. danke vielmals.


----------



## katerkarlo (9 Feb. 2013)

Tolle Modenschau, danke dafür


----------

